# Bí Quyết Giúp Khắc Phục Nhiễm Khuẩn Hô Hấp Ở Trẻ



## MinhPhuc123 (14 Tháng sáu 2017)

Tình trạng bị nhiễm khuẩn đường hô hấp ở trẻ là một trong những hiện tượng khá phổ biến. Vậy cha mẹ nên chú ý làm gì để có thể cải thiện tình trạng bệnh lý này ở trẻ

Theo dõi trẻ khi bị nhiễm khuẩn hô hấp

Trẻ bị nhiễm khuẩn đường hô hấp, trẻ thường có một trong các triệu chứng: ho, sốt, khó thở, thở nhanh hoặc thở khác thường, đau họng, chảy nước mũi và chảy mủ tai. Trong đó, ho là triệu chứng hay gặp nhất.








Cha mẹ cần theo dõi tình trạng sức khỏe của trẻ và đưa bé đi khám khi có dấu hiệu nhiễm khuẩn hô hấp. Tin liên quan: Những cách tăng chiều cao hiệu quả với thực phẩm chức năng tăng chiều cao nhanh để đạt hiệu quả

Thông thường, ho hay kèm theo sốt (cũng có nhiều trẻ nhỏ bị viêm phổi nặng nhưng không sốt). Đa số trẻ bị ho, sốt, chảy nước mũi là do cảm cúm hoặc cảm lạnh, bệnh sẽ tự khỏi trong vòng vài ngày đến 1 tuần mà không phải dùng kháng sinh. Tuy nhiên, một số trẻ trong nhóm này có thể bị viêm phổi.
Khi bị viêm phổi, nếu không chữa trị kịp thời, bệnh sẽ nặng lên rất nhanh và có thể dẫn đến tử vong. Ngược lại nếu được phát hiện sớm và điều trị đúng, bệnh sẽ khỏi hoàn toàn.
Cách phòng nhiễm khuẩn hô hấp cho trẻ

Nhiễm khuẩn hô hấp là bệnh nhiễm khuẩn của đường thở, có hai loại: nhiễm khuẩn hô hấp trên (viêm nhiễm vùng tai mũi họng) và nhiễm khuẩn hô hấp dưới (viêm phế quản, viêm phổi...).







Cần có biện pháp chăm sóc trẻ hợp lý để ngăn chặn tình trạng bệnh nặng hơn, ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe

Khi trẻ chớm bị cảm, ho, nên tiếp tục cho trẻ ăn thức ăn mềm, lỏng, chia nhỏ bữa ăn để tránh trẻ ho, ói. Nếu trẻ nhỏ cho bú nhiều lần hơn, uống nhiều nước từng ngụm nhỏ nhiều lần.
Nếu bệnh của trẻ không được cải thiện trong vòng 5 ngày thì cha mẹ nên đưa trẻ đi khám bác sĩ. Không nên lạm dụng thuốc kháng sinh vì dùng sai thuốc có thể khiến bệnh của trẻ nặng hơn.
Trong trường hợp trẻ chưa mắc bệnh nhiễm khuẩn hô hấp, cha mẹ cần có biện pháp nhằm bảo vệ trẻ khỏi nguy cơ mắc bệnh như:


Giữ ấm cơ thể cho trẻ khi thời tiết chuyển mùa, đeo khẩu trang và choàng khăn ấm khi ra đường để trẻ không hít phải bụi bẩn, ô nhiễm.
Để phòng nhiễm khuẩn hô hấp ở trẻ, trẻ cần chú ý mặc ấm khi thay đổi thời tiết và đeo khẩu trang khi ra đường



Cần có chế độ nuôi dưỡng tốt, đủ dinh dưỡng, bú sữa mẹ hoàn toàn trong 2 năm đầu đầu.
Tiêm phòng đầy đủ, uống vitamin A theo hướng dẫn của bác sĩ
Giữ cho trẻ thoáng mát khi trời nóng và ấm áp khi trời lạnh, tránh nơi ô nhiễm, khói bụi.
Hạn chế trẻ tiếp xúc với những nơi đông người, nơi có nguồn dịch bệnh. 







Phòng nhiễm khuẩn hô hấp cho trẻ không khó. Cách tốt nhất là cha mẹ cần tuân thủ những biện pháp chăm sóc trẻ vừa nêu trên. Bên cạnh đó cần theo dõi tình trạng sức khỏe của bé tại nhà, đưa trẻ đi khám ngay khi thấy các dấu hiệu của tình trạng nhiễm khuẩn hô hấp để kịp thời điều trị hiệu quả.


----------



## Lybetyn (22 Tháng năm 2018)

chia sẻ hay và hữu ích


----------



## Hancun (31 Tháng năm 2018)

bé nhà mình thì suốt ngay nước mũi, chán hết cả lòng


----------



## HoaNgocLan0909 (1 Tháng sáu 2018)

trẻ nhỏ mệt nhất là chăm sóc cái đường hô hấp


----------



## nhoxquy03 (5 Tháng sáu 2018)

Trẻ bị nhiễm khuẩn đường hô hấp, trẻ thường có một trong các triệu chứng: ho, sốt, khó thở, thở nhanh hoặc thở khác thường, đau họng, chảy nước mũi và chảy mủ tai.


----------

